# Sebring 2012: Three Audi R8 LMP1s and A Pinto. Yup, It's Vintage Racing Sebring Style



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Somewhere on the way to the track, past the guy with the pot leaf camo Ramcharger and the fried bubble gum vendor (no really) you might just catch a heat of some vintage racing. This is Sebring after all, where world class (Audi R8 LMP1 x 3) meets low class (Ford Pinto... no offense to the owner, it's kind of cool). We've got shots of the Audis on Parc Ferme as well as on track. The three Audi prototypes also joined a fourth Audi on the grid in the form of Carlisle Productions owner Bill Miller at the wheel of a former Istook S4. Sorry, we didn't nab a shot of the Pinto so you'll just have to trust us on that one.

Below are a few of our favorite shots though you can also see the whole set in our * 12 Hours of Sebring 2012 Vintage Racing Photo Gallery *


----------



## shoxpascher (Mar 31, 2012)

En présence de nombreuses couleurs distinctives qui prévoient un examen rapide et de comprendre totalement artificielle de conserver dans les vues de la tour même si vous les coûts Termin les éloigner ou vous passerez une énorme quantité de Beats Tour du budget sur les batteries.casque monster beats


----------

